# a quick vid of me teaching



## Yondanchris (Oct 8, 2010)

as most of you know I was invited to teach at a recent Karate for Christ
event in Big Stone Gap, VA. I was also asked to "show off" Shaolin Kempo. 
So I decided after a lot of talking about "Master Key Moves" and "Master Key Techniques" 
I thought I would use those to show others what SKK is all about!! 
Unfortunately my wife forgot a piece to the video camera so I was unable to record the whole thing....
But, I want to thank Dr. Petrotta for bringing his camera and taking this small snippet from the seminar. T
his unfortunately is not representative of the entire seminar...but enjoy!!





 
Chris


----------

